# Nakashima for Widdicomb Sundra Coffee Table



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I was contacted by a repeat customer to see if I could build a simplified version of this 1958 classic in walnut, a bit shorter and with bowties (I don't need to put them in everything but everybody working with me is ordering them). 

This is what the table originally looked like - really interesting details but my client didn't want the burl or edging - only walnut. 

I have to wonder is Gibson rocked this table for their explorer or if Nakashima saw the explorer. Both were released the same year. :laughing:


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

So, aside from getting the material, the first thing I did was to get a scaled print out of the top - Kinko's $15 bux. Not bad!

Print out was60" wide x 30" for a finished width of about 58"


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Next is the glue up. Thinking now I should have done the spline in the matching wood I did the bowties in - English brown oak. But didn't want to waste the wood like that. $16 bux pbf but I got it all for $1 per pound. Can't always get that pricing tho. 

So, I used a walnut spline which won't be visible.

I never did a spline before. I found it to be extremely useful in knocking a bow out of one of the boards I was gluing up.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

After the glue up, I taped the pattern to the top, traced with blue crayon and cut with a jig saw. 

After that, I shaped the edges with my low angle block plane and a spoke shave for the interior curve. Came out quite nice. 

Set bowties in and began finishing the top.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

top details


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Next up, got to working on the legs. I actually don't like the originals so I did a four side taper and began trimming the taper down to more of a point with my low angle block plane ( I use this a whole lot). 

I left the legs square where they meet the rail, tapering down to somewhat of a circle. I left some of the angles the plane made for a somewhat sculpted look - in case anybody actually looks at the legs which they likely won't... but I know it's there. 

The legs are mortised all the way through the rails. I don't have a drill press so I did this with a drill and speed bore. The mortises came really not straight. So I enlarged the mortises and wedged them in until my square showed them being true and they were tightly locked in.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

So that's where I am so far. Next is some dry fitting to figure out the best and most stable placement of the legs. 

Not bad considering I started on Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Great work. Since I'm not familiar with bow ties (except for Chevy trucks), I have some questions.

- is the purpose cosmetic of strength?

- is it inlayed or all the way through?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Burb said:


> Great work. Since I'm not familiar with bow ties (except for Chevy trucks), I have some questions.
> 
> - is the purpose cosmetic of strength?
> 
> ...


In this case, the bowties are cosmetic. But they are used to check cracks and cover other defects. 

They are generally inlaid 3/4 to 1/2 the thickness of the material they are being set into. This can vary depending on thickness of material they are being used in.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. I really wish I lived near someone with true handcrafting wood experience that I could learn from.

Mark


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

dryfit of the legs. i like mine better than the originals.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Burb said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I really wish I lived near someone with true handcrafting wood experience that I could learn from.
> 
> Mark


me too. you never, ever stop learning with this. 

this forum alone has been been a massive help. 

you can learn by doing and pushing yourself and..... youtube!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Man, you've come a long way in a short time Gid. That table looks fantastic! What finish did you use for the top? Maybe it's the light but it looks like there are some bubbles.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Gideon.
In your first post the 2 pictures are differing tables. 
One has a burled top and the second shows the legs but the top is different.
Either way I like the top from the original and not the legs.
The top is a 3 piecer and is unique.

On yours, I like it. No it's not burl(which should skyrocket the price) but the grain you chose works well. Also I am not a fan of the original legs in the least. Yours are better but still I'm not a fan...very 50-60's and that is what the client wants.

Nice work.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Shop Dad said:


> Man, you've come a long way in a short time Gid. That table looks fantastic! What finish did you use for the top? Maybe it's the light but it looks like there are some bubbles.


Thanks man!

Fisinish was still wet when I took photos. 

It's formby's tung oil/varnish mix. It's got a way to go before thats done.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Da Aardvark said:


> Gideon.
> In your first post the 2 pictures are differing tables.
> One has a burled top and the second shows the legs but the top is different.
> Either way I like the top from the original and not the legs.
> ...



Different tables but the same shape. 

Dude, if they wanted burl... skyrocket only approaches what it would cost. 

My job was to re-create, simplify and give this table something of my style/interpretation. It's a bit to "atomic age" shaped for my tastes to but this was what my client wanted within their budget and I'm proud that came back to have me do it. 

Grain is really important to me when I'm piecing a top together. I want there to be a flow or composition to it so I'll orientate and line the cuts up a certain way to get what I want from what I'm working with. We all do that to varying degrees.

I love 1950's mid century style, not all of it but Wharton Esherick of that time, Nakashima, Paul McCobb and others - I've been carving out a little niche for myself servicing people who want that kind of style with something a little more modern.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I love this piece you're working on. I have several large pieces of walnut that i'm still contemplating on, I may make something like this with one. I do have one small suggestion with the next time you use a paper template like that. Cut out the inside and use the outside for your template. That way you get to see the grain exactly instead of trying to visualize what it's like under the paper. just a thought.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Very nice table Gideon. :thumbsup:

I have not used splines often, but they do make alignment and clamping easier.

Thanks for posting. Interesting build thread. I like the idea of the scaled print. :thumbsup:


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

Unless they are one of "those" clients, I sure you they will love it. Very simple and elegant.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

windygorge said:


> Unless they are one of "those" clients, I sure you they will love it. Very simple and elegant.


these clients are really nice - most are. it's nice to be trusted.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

So, fitting legs and finishing...

Slot the top of the rail to allow material backing out as the screw enters the top from pushing the rail away from the top causing a gap.

Then, using a sliding t-bevel to accurately gauge the angle the attached rail is set so I can transcribe to the other - making sure the legs are pitched to the right angles for consistency.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

And more finishing. The next photos will be the finished product.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Dwillems26 said:


> I love this piece you're working on. I have several large pieces of walnut that i'm still contemplating on, I may make something like this with one. I do have one small suggestion with the next time you use a paper template like that. Cut out the inside and use the outside for your template. That way you get to see the grain exactly instead of trying to visualize what it's like under the paper. just a thought.



whatever you do with those pieces, do a build thread!


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Very nice. What did you finish it with?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Jeff Shafer said:


> Very nice. What did you finish it with?


formby's tung oil


----------

